# Diabetic Chihuahua?



## pjknust (Oct 26, 2011)

Our Shelter has a chihuahua female that was just diagnosed with Diabetes. They would like for me to foster/adopt her. She is only a couple years old. 
I dont know what to do. What do you feed her. TOTW??
She was just tested this morning, so she will stay at the vet for about a week to get her stable. Dont know if she will need one or two shots aday.

They are calling Chihuahua rescues to see if anybody else will take her, its that or put her down.. I already have about 20 dogs, and I cant save the world, but.............

pam in TX


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Don't know what to say----I'm in Chicago area, and am a med tech. (retired) I think dogs do not respond to oral diabetic agents? As far as insulin shots are concerned, the only problem, is the need to be fairly regular as to the time you give it. You really can't decide that you will spend a night away if it seems 'neat'. Hypoglycemia is the real issue. I think any kind of GOOD quality kibble/raw premade would be ok. Good luck with this little dog. Sue


----------



## pjknust (Oct 26, 2011)

well, Im a homebody, I have a grooming shop in my backyard, and I very rarely go anywhere, and I never spend the night away. 
AND I already have a little poodle on phenobarbital twice a day, she was diagnosed with epilepsy a couple months ago. 

but still, this dog is young, what kind of life would she have living in a foster all her life?

pam in TX


----------



## Nala (Feb 23, 2012)

If there's love in that home probably a
very good life. That's all dogs really need
just their health needs met and lots of love.


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

My aunt has a JRT who now has diabetes. She gets two shots a
day, am and pm. She lives a VERY full life. In fact other than
the shots, and obviously diet concerns, her life is no different.
I just went to see them this week and when I got there she
was running up to me with her squeeky duck ready to play. :iconbiggrin:


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

I had a diabetic cat that lived to be almost 18 ...its a constant monitoring..I home tested just about everyday and did my own curves (every 2 weeks) to make sure insulin was doing its job correctly..IF you find the right dose it can work for years without complications...Good luck


----------

